# NYC Uber Driver HUGE Hit With PAX



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Check out this guy....has his ride decked out to party, and it's paying big dividends -- PAX love him, gift huge TIPS:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-super-uber-driver-offers-nightclub-wheels-article-1.2659195


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

And his Instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/SuperUberNYC/


----------



## Dayz (Apr 15, 2016)

This is just an uber stunt


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Is this Megatron


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

How many times do you think pax ask if they can request him personally? Sorry app doesn't allow that. A much needed feature that regulars want.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Nice led setup, a bit too much for my taste.


----------

